# Homemade soap FS



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have homemade cold process lye soap for sale. All the soap is made with Palm kernel oil, coconut oil, olive oil, castor oil and lye. The darker bars were made with milk and honey instead of water. All the bars really have a great lather to them and are fragrance and dye free. All the bars are handcut by me and run from approximately from 3.5 oz to 5.5 oz 

I have 10 of the non milk bars and 9 of the milk bars. 

I am asking $4 per bar plus priority shipping to your zip from zip 38230. Please feel free to message me with any questions! I accept PayPal and money orders only.


----------

